# General > General Knives & Blades >  Absolution

## kyratshooter

Forgive me Father for I have sinned.  I have committed the sin of buying cheap knives on purpose.

I keep some cheapos as throwaways, give aways and "let me borrow" knives.  When I saw the Wahoo knockoffs of the Mora clipper at this price I could not help myself.  I bought 6.

They also had a flat rate shipping offer.

http://www.chkadels.com/Wahoo-Killer-Knife-1038

----------


## hunter63

That does look like a deal......LOL....

----------


## natertot

great find, let us know how they turn out!

----------


## Rick

I'm not too sure but I don't think I want a killer knife running around my house. Six of them and I'd never get any sleep for fear at least one would get me.

----------


## DSJohnson

Evil, just pure evil.......why would you do this to me brother....Like I need 6 knives for $12 plus 5 bucks shipping....dang  $16.93 total for 6 knives.....you are sooooo bad....

----------


## InfantryAmerican

I just bought this on your recommendation. 

1 Corinthians 15:32 - "Bad company corrupts good morals."

----------


## kyratshooter

> great find, let us know how they turn out!


I can tell you that right now.  I bought two of them about a year ago to get a SMKW knife order over the free shipping threshold.

They have the same handle shape as a Mora Clipper and feel about the same. I do not know how far the tang goes into the handle but even the Clipper is only a half tang.  

The blades are about 2mm which is thinner than the Mora.  The grind is strange being what looks like a part scandi grind but has a secondary bevel at the edge that is real rough.  You really need to take a file to the edge immediately and give it a good work over on a coarse stone.  Edge holding is not like a Mora but you can clean a few fish with it before having to hit it with a stone again.  I doubt you could get through a deer on one sharpening.

The sheath is plastic like the Mora, and about the same quality.  It retains well and the knife is not going to fall out when you move around.  

It's not perfect but it is worth $2 and makes a good knock around knife for tool box or tackle box.



Yep, I'm pure trouble.  But that's what happens when you get on every cheap knife company's mailing list.  My Mama told me it was a road to perdition but I paid her no mind and now look what happened too me.

Anyone want to split an order of 12 lock-blade folders for $20?  They are used by special forces around the world.

----------


## Wildthang

Hey, ya got any of those awesome hollow handled ones?

----------


## Wildthang

Actually I have been lucky in the past, and found a few cheap knives that were well worth the money, it is not impossible!

----------


## kyratshooter

> Hey, ya got any of those awesome hollow handled ones?


The ones from Harbor freight?

http://www.harborfreight.com/8-in-su...ife-61733.html

Yea I have one of those too.  

I sharpened it, sort of, and tossed it in the Jeep to use as a last ditch conversation piece.

They may have no real function but they make excellent talking fodder for sitting another hour around the campfire.

----------


## kyratshooter

My box of Wahoo Killers arrived this morning.  I opened the box and found the contents as expected.

They look very much like the Mora Clipper, as was mentioned.

The blade is 4" long and 3/4" wide made from what Wahoo calls BK1144 stainless steel.  Grips are blue with black cushion sections.

Here is a photo of the strange double grind.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I got real interested in just how well these were put together, and seeing as I am dealing with a $1.99 knife I figured "what the hay I'm going to tear this thing up".

I locked the handle in my vise about half way down its length and attacked it with my 1# ball peen hammer.   When a half dozen good swats had no affect on it I went at it from the other side and gave up when I got short of breath.

Now I was really interested, so I grabbed the  hacksaw from the wall.  it took about a minute to saw through the center of the handle and this is what I found.  Solid poly, or whatever the heck the Chinese use, probably recycled 2 liter pop bottles, but it works.

----------


## crashdive123

Oh sure - tease us with the promise of a photo and then run off to chase a squirrel before you post it.

----------


## crashdive123

I see that you are done chasing squirrels.  Looks like a scandi grind that does not got to zero so a secondary bevel is added.  Probably using an older, cheaper automated machine for their grinding.

----------


## kyratshooter

OK be patient I have to jump from photo-bucket and back here to get the photos to work!

Anyway, here is the cross section of the core.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

After cutting through the grip it occurred to me that I had missed the tang, so I started sawing section off until I hit metal.  Then I chipped away what was left of the grip, a tiny section.  So a photo of the tang is coming up.

----------


## kyratshooter

Here it is and it ain't pretty, but it is what I had expected.  A tang 1 1/8" long molded into the grip core.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

So all I can say is that these knives will clean up pretty good once a new edge is set.  They actually held up to the hammer test beter than I expected.

But I would not put too much confidence in them for anything past cleaning fish or small game, making fuzz sticks or whittling figure 4 traps and other light work.  

That 1 1/8" tang is a little scary.

This is why we buy full tang Crashblades for our real work.

Now I have to find a piece of antler or something for a handle to stick this blade into.

----------


## Rick

Now I have this funny film in my head of you hammering that thing until you're out of breath. Like four hits? 

"Give me a minute. I got a couple of good swings left."

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

What you mean 4 hits?

Actually I did not count.  When it did not snap apart with the first hit I was so shocked I forgot to count.  I expected it to fall apart immediately.

I smacked it around side to side and then changed it and hit it front to back.  That there's tough plastic!

I don't get winded like that picture unless I'm walking to the mailbox and back.

----------


## crashdive123

> I don't get winded like that picture unless I'm walking to the mailbox and back.


Or thinking of Annette Funicello.

----------


## Rick

I was just judging from how long it would take me to pass out swinging a hammer. My hands would be shocked that I was attempting anything resembling work and my lungs would just give up.

----------


## Wildthang

Weld that thing into a 1" piece of pipe, and voila, a new hollow handle survival knife!!!

----------


## canid

Well heck, I think I would tuck one or several of those away for incidental use. About the same reasons as I supplement my hand made kitchen knives with dollar store paring knives and such. I share your apparent misgivings about the tiny stub tang but then when I want a truly good knife, I also get one off of a reputable maker or make what I actually need. I don't figure it can be said you're out much for trying them and I thank you for putting in the work to see how they come off.

----------


## kyratshooter

I really think that the 2mm blade would bend before the tang cracked the handle and came out.  It was more sturdy than I anticipated.

It would not be my first choice as a bushcraft blade to depend on, but it is better than a chunk of broken glass or a sharp rock.

Reminds me of the "trade knives" we dug up excavating around Ft. Loudon on the Tellico River.  The U.S. government had a little knife made for the Indian trade with the Cherokee back around 1800, before they were completely civilized.  It was a 3" blade shaped like a boy scout knife blade with a spike tang about 2" long.  The blade was sold with no handle and you stuck that spike tang into whatever you saw fit for a handle and used pine or cedar rosin as glue to hold it in place.  We dug hundreds of remains of those blades up.  Those and butcher knives.

----------


## hunter63

Well, I just ordered 6 of those....figured for that price I can use them for tent stakes on the pop-up blind.....
Same price......LOL
http://www.ebags.com/product/kelty/y...zY2BoCUA3w_wcB

----------


## Phaedrus

I have five or six of those Wahoo Killers, too.  Dad gave them to me.  For two bucks I think they're pretty awesome.  Probably won't hold up to much abuse but they take a fair edge and c'mon, two dollars!

----------


## hunter63

Well boys....They are OUT OF STOCK right now......
Too bad, was gonna order a few more....used one to clean my turkey this spring.

----------


## kyratshooter

Can you imagine how many of those things they must have sold?

Bet there's a freekin' million of them out there.  

I have to say it's the best $2 knife you are going to find in the 21st Century.

Run a file down the edge, hit it a couple of swipes on the back porch concrete step and keep on cutting.


BUT WAIT !!

Just found in our immense warehouse is another WAHOO wonder for your recreational and sporting use.  And this one feature all metal construction with no tiny tang handicap! 

All for only $2.98 !!

http://www.chkadels.com/Tactical-War...rd-Sheath-1060

----------


## hunter63

LOL...Well, all the Wahoo Killers are "Deployed" at the moment....the Mora #1 potato chip bag knife is kinda "injured" ....soooo....Maybe?
Have to think about it......

----------


## kyratshooter

Just to continue the service of spending other people's money here is another special.  

True Moras cheaper than I have seen them in 4-5 years and flat rate shipping.

http://www.chkadels.com/Morakniv-Pro...ff@hotmail.com

----------


## Faiaoga

Thank you for pointing this out.  I notice they also offer fire steels/sparking rods for low prices ($3.98 each?)
Are you familiar with the ones this company offers?  I need to get one for my key chain, so that I can show every one that I am a real survivalist. :W00t:

----------


## kyratshooter

As Rick would tell you, they are all made in the same factory somewhere in the deep dark heart of China so it does not matter which one you buy from cheapest to most expensive.

----------


## hayshaker

Faiaoga, remember for your keychain ya gotta have a minimag flashlight ,p-38,and mini knife, mini compass
to be a Genuine survivalist, yeah that's the ticket.

----------


## Grizz123

> Can you imagine how many of those things they must have sold?
> 
> Bet there's a freekin' million of them out there.  
> 
> I have to say it's the best $2 knife you are going to find in the 21st Century.
> 
> Run a file down the edge, hit it a couple of swipes on the back porch concrete step and keep on cutting.
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I just might need to try one of those

----------


## kyratshooter

> Faiaoga, remember for your keychain ya gotta have a minimag flashlight ,p-38,and mini knife, mini compass
> to be a Genuine survivalist, yeah that's the ticket.


HEY, I resemble that remark!!!!

Works best if you keep the survival gear on a separate ring from the house/car keys and hang the whole thing from a 'beiner on your belt loop.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

